# INTx female teenagers



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

Have you met any? Are they easy to spot and identify due to their rarity? And do they tend to deviate a bit from the stereotypes because of societal expectations? 

INTx females, what were you like at that age? 

What are giveaways of an INTP or INTJ female, respectively? Body language, presence, manner of speech, hobbies, interests, how they treat others, etc.


----------



## DeathRipper (Jan 23, 2013)

Know 2 INTJs, known them since we were kids, and one INTP, knew her for a year. Now, that's hardly enough to say for the whole group, but I'll give my opinion.

INTJ
They appear reserved at first, and sometimes are, if insecure around some kind of people. They can be quite popular, but they don't speak too much and are not overly enthusiastic, like young me for example. XD They can crack a good joke at right timing, but won't do that all the time. They are very, very, very good with having an explanation for everything they do, so they seem to never be wrong. They explore quite a lot and seem a step ahead of you with knowledge/interests for a while, they cool down later on when they seem to find themselves. They're interested in very different things, but they tend to have at least one interest that's a bit off (not really socially common, but not really unacceptable) that they will like to talk about more often than it's really called for. They're often called out for being more mature than their age, this can sometimes lead to them stagnating for a bit, considering themselves mature enough, before they get a reality check and continue normally.
I think the easiest way to tell people's types is to know type dynamics pretty well and see how you naturally respond to them. I swear, I glue onto INTJs around me, without even consciously noticing it.

INTP
Met only one, been friends only for a little. Quite insecure and shy, but still fighting that and acting what she's like. Cool sense of humor, although a bit off, sometimes I don't even get it or it takes me a while, but she doesn't like to explain, she feels bad. Quite random very often, but it's that kind of randomness that I can synch with and don't mind. Social interactions come to them quite naturally, but they don't like attracting too much attention. Interests of an average male, although pretty fond of makeup and fashion (tertiary S, I suppose, not so present in INTJs).

Both tend to be quite artistic, also, especially when it comes to drawing (in my experience, with both females and males, haven't met a single one that doesn't draw amazingly!).


----------



## I_am_the_NiTe (Nov 29, 2013)

Two. 

*One female INTP.*

Known her for almost 4 years. 
I didn't confirm it until a few months ago, but through hindsight I have realized she has always been a fairly obvious NT. The slightly "off" but not totally unacceptable interests mentioned above hold true for her. Most of her friends including myself are older than her (perhaps this implies comparatively high maturity.) She's not quick to conversation but usually able to hold it if addressed directly. She's relatively spotlit socially, but altogether independent and highly reserved. 

*And one INTJ.* 

Known her for 7 months. 
Highly reserved and calm, utilizes high vocabulary on a regular basis, unpleasant when moody, stern when attempting to get other people on track for the task at hand, minimal conversationalist, seeking ways to be alone frequently, but so goal driven that talking to people to get things done is not a problem. Struggles a little with confidence. 

Overall, I've seen a trend of pragmatism and directness that isn't present in many other females. Don't expect to find them in an emotional state for long, although they will cave from time to time when overstressed.


----------



## DarkWolf (Sep 6, 2013)

They are usually the kind of girls who you can find on tumbr, reddit and any other shitty website where they can write about how cool they are because they are smart and cold and everyone else is inferior and boring. "lol i'm so weird! i'm such a nerd! lol why do people care so much about stuff? i don't care about anything i'm so cold hahaha #psychopath"

This is your average INTx teenage girl on the internet.


----------



## spookyfornever (Jun 5, 2013)

DarkWolf said:


> They are usually the kind of girls who you can find on tumbr, reddit and any other shitty website where they can write about how cool they are because they are smart and cold and everyone else is inferior and boring. "lol i'm so weird! i'm such a nerd! lol why do people care so much about stuff? i don't care about anything i'm so cold hahaha #psychopath"
> 
> This is your average INTx teenage girl on the internet.


I'm in love already


----------



## VIIZZY (Mar 22, 2014)

I had an intp female friend at various times in junior high and high school. 

She transferred to my junior high in 9th grade briefly; she wore hoodies, avoided makeup, liked videogames, kept to herself unless she was very knowledgeable about the subject at hand, never seemed interested in dating. At the start of high school she'd convinced her parents to let her attend an online high school instead of a public one which lasted for a year which she failed because she consistently got distracted by WoW and didn't do her assignments, junior year she was sent to the same high school as me and rejoined our group. 

As an intp female I was quite like her but she definitely procrastinated much more than I did. It's exceedingly rare to find an intp as we tend to avoid crowded areas and we can come across as shy which leads to people automatically pegging more traits to us like "caring, deep, nurturing" etc. 

If you want to find an intp teenager your best bet is to look for one in a group of geeks or the odd ball group. 

For intjs I don't think I ever knew a female one so no comments there.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

My daughter is an INTJ, senior in high school. Comments above seem spot on. She seems to hold herself above the 'nonsense' that is high school drama. She's friendly enough but doesn't socialize outside school. In her own words, she is quiet around new people because she doesn't want to scare them off. Eventually, though, she'll make some smart ass comment that stuns the noob into silence. Highly perceptive but not observant; has no problem with ignoring people even when they address her directly; will freely get into a teacher's face if the teacher is failing to live up to her expectations (did this with her Engineering teacher when he repeatedly failed to provide timely and constructive feedback). Although she likes boys, she's not interested in dating. No time, she says. Can't afford to lose focus, she says.


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm a teenager and I think it's no easy to know if a teenager is INTJ or INTP, because superficially I think we seem similar.
People say that I'm arrogant, unfriendly and eccentric. I talk a lot but I'm too sensible to bullshit and you can make me scream easily. Think in an INTJ. Think in the disgust all teenagers give. Think in a Fi underdeveloped. Okay, you have your INTJ teenager.

... Oh, man. I disgust. But it can be worst, I can be an ESFP.
*Jk*


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm an INTP female. I had an acquaintance that was an INTJ in high school(she was in my friend group, but we had trouble connecting):

As for her (the INTJ), she was more reserved than I was and a lot more serious. Her jokes were often deadpan and her sense of humor was often a lot more subtle than mine, but I thought she was hilarious. She took school more seriously than I did and worked harder and everyone knew she was pretty smart. She always dressed nicely, but somehow seemed above it all I guess which was one of the biggest differences between her and I. She wasn't stuck up or anything, just more removed somehow from the everyday stresses of a teenager while I was removed as well, but more to the side, clamoring at the sides of the pool trying to get out while she watched from a hammock haha if that makes sense. She was always very sensible and although she was very smart, was a little less open minded than I was. She had mostly normal interests as far as I know

I on the other hand, was off-the wall goofy with my friends, but shy around people outside my circle. I tended to be a lot more on the silly side and indulged in puns and other stupid jokes of the like. I am a lot more easily amused and more prone to daydreaming and being mischievous. While we were both rational, she came across as a definitive thinker while I came off as a thinker, but much more speculative and prone to whimsical musings. While she'd wear something nice and put together, I often wore whatever was on the top of the pile of clean clothes for the day. I always came off a bit warmer than she did i think, but people always thought she was smarter than me which was disappointing for my ego haha. 

In any case, she was probably very easy to spot as an INTJ, but I figure I was rather difficult to spot as an INTP while in my group of friends. I'm not sure how I appeared to people outside of that group, but it was probably along the lines of awkward and maybe a bit earnest? I think the easiest way to tell the difference between an INTJ and an INTP is in their silliness. But thats just my experience.

I've known a few INTJ and INTP males and that seems to be the easiest way to differentiate i think. I dunno I could be wrong haha but thats just my observation


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I PRESENTED myself (wasn't actually) as a very dysfunctional ENTP. 

I was a delinquent. I was a rebel without a cause. I had many arguments with authority in HS just for the enjoyment of getting them upset.

Oddly my mother said it was always so strange how I was so well mannered at home, yet always so terrible at school. And my lil sis a ESTJ was always so terrible at home and good in public.

I was a weird teen. I moved a lot. Went to alotta schools in that period, so when we settled at my last school I had already adopted a mentality that nothing mattered so you could do whatever you wanted (like the movie ground hog day) and just watch the results play out. I had just established that essentially you really could behave however you wanted because nothing mattered. 

I was a cross between these two characters is the best way to explain in public view as far as perception. 








(My lil sis and I were compared to those sisters like a lot!)

I got along with people socially. Just not if that makes any sense. I was desired from a distance but no dude in his right mind was like, "yeah I wanna date that crazy b*tch". I was popular with my class because I stood up against "the man" lol yet didn't put myself in anyone click I was kind to everyone. (Unless they were a prick, I did mock dense jocks and snot girls, and ironically garnered their adoration for it). 

Rebel without a cause!

I had many acquaintances because people wanted to be associated with this person who didn't give a fvck and had steel balls. But I did not have many friends close because I was a loner in terms of all the relationships I held were superficial and I kept people at bay with a facade. 

I was very depressed in HS behind closed doors because I didn't have a place to really confide with anyone. I was way past my peers in terms of exposure in hard knocks stuff, and probably in intellect in many ways, but very misconstrued on how to address my issues and such. 

I abused myself a lot in terms of partying and allowing myself to be taken for granted. And further more not living up to my potential.

I was asked to leave HS my senior year because I did not have enough credits to graduate on time. I had moved so much they push my transcripts thru before realizing I failed so many classes. 

I excelled in theatre, speech, debate, and art. 

I never caught on to math or science at all. (Well social science I love)

I don't think any kids would have known what I was I was an odd entity of a weird everything.

I think my psychology teacher did maybe know what I was, he always made references to me that I would be happier outside high school. And always wanted to get inside my head.


----------



## paige1136 (Nov 11, 2013)

IniMiney said:


> *INTx females, what were you like at that age? *
> 
> *What are giveaways of an INTP or INTJ female, respectively? Body language, presence, manner of speech, hobbies, interests, how they treat others, etc.*


Hi there! I'm a borderline INTP/INTJ (I've tested this way since I was about 12). I was very avoidant of social interaction as a teen; I didn't care about dating or even friendship outside of my best friend. I merely endured life for 4 years in high school waiting to leave and start my life over. So an INTx is probably that girl you see at school, but never outside of it :laughing:

It's hard to say what definite "giveaways" are in a single behavior. Usually I can tell someone is an INTx from a combination of factors. Many have already been mentioned, but some other specific things I've noticed about myself and 3 INTx women I know include: 

General aloofness. This is especially true during teenage years. An INTx woman will very likely be distant and detached

An aura of intellect/interesting hobbies
An interesting book/music collection or taste in hobbies (example: sociology, physics and anything in between)
A disinterest for talking to most people (though not necessarily a rude person- in fact, they may actually be really nice)

Someone who's silent during discussions about celebrities and mainstream TV shows/music
Sometimes INTx's appear "intense" and/or hard to approach (not always though)
A presence in "online culture"

That's all I can think of right now. Hope this helps!


----------



## dedosdepie (Jan 12, 2014)

Is there a right way to act? I've been thinking about this question for awhile and can't really come up with an answer for myself. I feel like I'm just going through life being molded into the way a human is "supposed" to be.

And yes, I'm an intp teen female. I don't differ that much from the other replies. Most people consider me as quiet, reserved, and pretty odd. I tend to go through with the "chameleon" act other INTPs are famous for, so most people don't know the real me. I enjoy running and my obsession at the moment is cognition. My obsessions are pretty intense, and by that I mean spending all of my free time reading about it and the rest of my time daydreaming about it!


----------



## dedosdepie (Jan 12, 2014)

dedosdepie said:


> Is there a right way to act? I've been thinking about this question for awhile and can't really come up with an answer for myself. I feel like I'm just going through life being molded into the way a human is "supposed" to be.
> 
> And yes, I'm an intp teen female. I don't differ that much from the other replies. Most people consider me as quiet, reserved, and pretty odd. I tend to go through with the "chameleon" act other INTPs are famous for, so most people don't know the real me. I enjoy running and my obsession at the moment is cognition. My obsessions are pretty intense, and by that I mean spending all of my free time reading about it and the rest of my time daydreaming about it!


This was supposed to be a response to cinnamon...I hate the mobile version of this!!


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

Well, I'm an INTJ female and one of my best friends is an INTP. We are suitemates in college. 

It took forever to find each other. We both went to the same high school for three years but didn't become best friends until senior year. She's the only lasting friend I made in high school.

We have our similarities and differences. 
For instance, we have pretty much the same interests. We are both english majors. geeks. We like a lot of the same music and movies and we have the same senses of humor. Sarcastic and humorously insulting one minute, and goofy and immature the next. 
We aren't very social. We prefer to stay in and watch a movie than go to a party. If we go to a party, we stay for a few minutes to grab pizza and then leave XD. Neither one of us is outgoing and we suck at small talk. We have the same values and often have deep discussions about our feelings with each other because we understand each other's personalities.

We aren't completely alike, though. She is infinitesimally more messy than I am. I keep my room clean while hers is a total wreck. I like to get work done ahead of schedule while she procrastinates. I tend to be more proactive when it comes to my goals. That's probably the "J" in me. 
She is willing to argue with people over anything and everything, while I prefer to keep my opinions to myself.
I would say that we are probably intimidating, as we don't require large groups of people to make us happy and we often have intelligent discussions that other people can't follow. 

I will say, though, that it is extremely difficult to find INTx female friends. She's the only one I have and it took 18 years to meet her.


----------

